# 6.3a upgrade on a hacked box...



## pdawg17 (Mar 1, 2003)

I just want to confirm...I have gone back to 3.1.5f (6.3a was giving me all sorts of problems)...I want to use callerID but want to make sure of how the zipper/enhancement hack works...with a hacked box and my phone line attached, I won't get upgraded to 6.3a right? Isn't it because upgrade is set to "false"?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

That is correct.


----------

